# Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!



## frido (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

mein Teich läuft jetzt seit letztem Herbst. Im Frühjahr wurde er reichlich bepflanzt, die Technik installiert (Siebfilter-200l Tonne mit 80l __ Hel-x 14-4600l/h Pumpe) und nachdem der Filter eingefahren war 5 Koi eingesetzt.
Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zufrieden-ich kann bis auf den Bodengrund schauen, die Wasserwerte sind gut und die Pflanzen sind alle ordentlich angewachsen. Seit ein paar Wochen bilden sich Fadenalgen-vor allem an Ufermatten und den Unterwasserpflanzen. Da der Teich relativ neu ist, mache ich mir deshalb auch keine Sorgen und die Fadenalgen sind auch in ihrer Masse vertretbar. Was mich allerdings ein wenig ärgert und verwundert-obwohl das __ Laichkraut und das __ Hornkraut auch wuchsen, haben die Fadenalgen den gesamten Bestand der Unterwasserpflanzen derart stark "befallen", das diese Pflanzen inzwischen als solche nicht mehr zu erkennen sind. Soll ich die Pflanzen/Algen Klumpen aus dem Teich entfernen oder besteht noch die Möglichkeit, das sich die Pflanzen selbst von den Algen befreien? Und warum machen sich die Fadenalgen ausgerechnet auf den Unterwasserpflanzen derart breit. Viele andere Stellen im Teich sind fast fadenalgenfrei oder zumindest deutlich weniger bewachsen.

LG

Andreas


----------



## 2Lame4Name (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Wenn die Algen die Pflanzen zu stark befallen wird die Photosynthese gestört -> Die Pflanzen gehen zurück bzw sterben ab.

Vielleicht hast du einfach zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Hi Andreas,

das Problem hab ich auch. Im Teich sind bei mir so gut wie keine freien Nährstoffe (Nitrat gar nicht) nachweisbar, trotzdem sind alle Wasserpestbestände des letzten Jahres massiv mit Fadenalgen befallen - die freien Bereiche kaum. Ist auch ganz klar warum. Die __ Wasserpest geht nun zum Großteil ein da sie kein Futter mehr im freien Wasser findet und die Fadenalgen greifen sich, die durch den Abbauprozeß der absterbenden Wasserpest freiwerdenden Nährstoffe direkt an der Entstehungstelle ab (Fadenalgen kommen schon mit sehr wenig Nahrung aus)

MfG Frank


----------



## rease (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Hey hey,

das problem habe ich im moment auch, gerade an der Ufermatte und an einzelnen Steinen.
Habe mein Teich im Frühjahr fertig gestellt. Denke mal gerade im Moment mit der starken Sonneneinstrahlung und bei einer Neuanlage ist das eher normal...

Da hilft nur eins...

1. Nährstoffeinträge reduzieren
2. Futtermenge reduzieren
3. vielleicht wird bei Starkregenereignissen Nährstoffreiche Erde in den Teich gespühlt ?!
4. fühlst du mit Leitungswasser nach ?  --> hoher Nährstoffgehalt (gerade Phosphat !!!)
5. Fleißarbeit --> Sprich Algen entfernen und den Teich auszerren...
6. hast du irgendwelche "Schmuddelecken" wo sich Schlamm ablagert --> Entfernen !
7. Abgestorbnes Pflanzenmaterial entfernen bevor es verfault und Nährstoffe freigibt...
8. Bewegung beispielsweise durch Belüften / Strömungspumpe mögen Fadenalgen garnicht...
9. Möglichkeit der Beschattung --> Sonnensegel / Schirm etc.
10. Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen
11. schonmal über einen Pflanzenfilter nachgedacht --> sehr dekorativ und hilft ware wunder... Extra Becken gemauert und mit einer "kleinen" Pumpe gespeisst über einen Bachlauf/Wasserfall zurück in deinen Teich... Sieht klasse aus 

Ansonsten sind Fadenalgen, aufgrund des klaren Wassers die wie eine Art "Unterwasserpolizei"   dein System reagiert halt auf den hohen Nährstoffgehalt... 

Fazit: Kein Grund zur Panik solange sie nicht überhand nehmen...

Mfg Martin


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die __ Wasserpest geht nun zum Großteil ein......der absterbenden Wasserpest



sollte man dann am besten die eh halbtoten uw-pflanzen samt algen dran rausholen und entsorgen?


----------



## frido (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Also zu wenig Pflanzen sind es mit Sicherheit nicht. Allerdings glaube ich, das die Pflanzen im ersten Jahr mehr mit dem anwachsen als mit dem wuchern beschäftigt sind. Ausnahmslos alle Pflanzen sind gut angewachsen und haben sich ordentlich verwurzelt, nur richtig groß werden und sich ausbreiten wollen sie dieses Jahr noch nicht. Ich denke und hoffe, nächstes Frühjahr werden sie richtig durchstarten und mit ihrem Wachstum den Algen ordentlich die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen. Nur wenn ich die befallenen Unterwasserpflanzen-welche ja die größten Nahrungskonkurenten der Algen sind-entferne, fange ich ja mit den U-Pflanzen nächstes Jahr wieder von vorn an. Ich hoffe halt, das sich die Pflanzen irgendwie bis in den Herbst schleppen, dann werden die Algen ja von allein weniger.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*



katja schrieb:


> sollte man dann am besten die eh halbtoten uw-pflanzen samt algen dran rausholen und entsorgen?



Hi Katja,

ist bei nem Teich mit 11m x 12m Wasserfläche und 1,6m Tiefe gar nicht so einfach. Bin wegen der diesjährigen "Jahrhundertsommertemperaturen" noch nicht dazu gekommen mal 1-2 Std. bis zur Brust im Wasser stehend die Algen/Wasserpestreste aus den Tiefenbereichen rauszufischen. 

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

aber prinzipiell lautet die antwort "ja"?

ich habe nämlich auch einige uw-pflanzen, die in fadenalgen verschwinden und ich würde per ausgestrecktem arm dran kommen


----------



## Shiva88 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Hallo,
das Problem habe ich auch, nur das mein kompletter Tiefenbereich damit zugewuchert ist und ich würde die am liebsten auch raus machen. Ich hab aber Angst, dass ich damit Schneckeneier, Babyschnecken und andere Lebewesen damit rausziehe ohne es zu merken. Ich hab doch noch nich so viele __ Schnecken, dass ich welche entfernen könnte 

Was tun? :?


----------



## pema (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Hallo,
das 'Problem' habe ich jetzt im zweiten Jahr
Allerdings kann ich nur sagen, dass die Pflanzen in den Fadenalgen nicht eingehen...teilweise ganz im Gegenteil. Das __ Hornkraut und die Krebsscheren, die ich beim Fadenalgenfischen mit herausnehme, sehen schöner und grüner aus, als die noch nicht überwachsenen Pflanzen Auch der im letzten Jahr in Fadenalgen verschwundene und totgeglaubte __ Wasserhahnenfuß hat sich letztendlich doch gegen die Fadenalgen durchgesetzt - genauso wie der __ Wasserschlauch.
Deshalb sehe ich das in diesem Jahr wesentlich entspannter:smoki  Sicher, schön ist was anderes. Aber ich mache mir zumindest keine Sorgen mehr darüber, dass die Submersen in den Fadenalgen eingehen könnten

petra
@ Shiva
Da gibt es eine einfache  - aber ziemlich zeitaufwändige - Methode: Fadenalgen portionsweise rausfischen und in einen Eimer mit Wasser tun. Und dann anfangen, alles was nicht Fadenalge ist rauszusuchen und wieder in den Teich zu werfen


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Hallo frido!



frido schrieb:


> Also zu wenig Pflanzen sind es mit Sicherheit nicht.



Das behaupten viele. Hast Du mal ein aktuelles Foto von Deinem Teich?


----------



## frido (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Habe jetzt nur dieses bei der Hand. So sieht die Flachzone ringsherum aus, da ist kein Platz mehr für noch mehr Pflanzen. Im Tiefwasserbereich steht eine Seerose (erhöht), __ Hornkraut und Laickkraut. Ist aber wie gesagt nicht mehr als solches zu erkennen, da von den Fadenalgen völlig umgarnt und zu Boden gedrückt. Es bringt ja auch nix, jetzt noch mehr U-Pflanzen einzubringen-die sehen dann innerhalb weniger Tage genauso aus.


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden von Algen erstickt!*

Dann hilft da wohl nur Fadenalgenfischen.


----------

